
Show HN: The missing schedule view for Google Calendar - Schweigi
https://www.teamcalapp.com
======
Schweigi
Outlook 2013 & 2016 provide a very useful "Schedule View" to display multiple
calendars at once. Unfortunately, there is no equivalent for Google Calendar
so I created TeamCal. Additionally, to the schedule view, it's also possible
to use drag & drop to move an event from one person’s calendar to another -
super useful for managing team rotations or doing vacation planning. Would
appreciate any feedback on how to improve the website & app!

